# Array null setzen, sobald jeder Wert im Array null ist



## nicothestudent (30. Apr 2018)

Hallo, 
ich habe eine While schleife erstellt und sie soll abbrechen, sobald jeder stelle in diesem Array der wert null zugeordnet ist. Allerdings kann der 3.te Wert noch "Auto 1" sein während der erste und der letzte Wert schon null ist. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?


Hier mein Code Ausschnitt:

```
while(cararray != null){
                System.out.printf("TIME: %d %n", time);

                for(int i = 0; i<cararray.length; i++){
                    if (cararray[i] != null){
                        if (cararray[i].current != cararray[i].end){
                            cararray[i].updatecar(cararray[i], streetA, streetB, streetC, streetD);
                        }
                        if (cararray[i].current != cararray[i].end){
                            System.out.printf("Car %d:   ",i);
                            cararray[i].output();
                        }
                        else {
                            cararray[i]=null;
                        }
                    }
                }

                System.out.printf("------------ %n");
                time++;
            }
```

So funktioniert es ja nicht, da das array nie null wird, sondern nur die alle Werte im Array.. Die Funktion soll am besten auch funktionieren, wenn das Array x-beliebig lang ist...


----------



## nicothestudent (30. Apr 2018)

Hatte die Idee eine weitere schleife laufen zu lassen, die immer, wenn das Array an der Stelle i null ist, eine Variable um eins erhöht. Und dann die länge des Arrays mit der Variablen abgleichen. 
Aber das geht doch bestimmt auch einfach oder ?...


----------



## Thallius (30. Apr 2018)

Für solche Aktionen solltest du besser eine ArrayList nehmen. Da kannst du dann einfach die Einträge welche Du jetzt auf NULL setzt mit remove() aus dem Array entfernen. ist dann size() == 0 ist die Liste leer.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2018)

Wenn du bei Arrays bleiben willst, schreibst du dir einfach eine Methode, die prüft ob alle Einträge im übergebenen Array null sind (oder andersrum, ob einer nicht null ist)


----------

